# True Purple Betta?!



## CrazyCatLady

Has anyone ever seen a betta with this coloring in real life? I see occasional pictures like this one, but I have NEVER seen one come even close to this one. I hear they are very rare and in the early stages of breeding, but I would KILL for one! 

http://imageshack.us


----------



## PitGurl

My guy arrow is the closest to purple I've ever seen. Purple is one of the hardest colors to get in the betta world. All the ones that have been close have been a fluke. Breeders have tried to create it but it doesn't breed true.

My guy arrow,


----------



## Pitluvs

My Ben is purple but like most purple betta, he'll turn red lol


----------



## GunsABlazin

Umm i have a Violet Double tail female and a Violet Vail tail female...and yes they are both exactly the same color as the male above. like...VIOLET


----------



## caroro

Closest thing I've personally seen is my Betta, Mr. Pink, who has hot-pink fins but his body is iridescent violet.









There's also this guy on aquabid at the moment:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311278424










But you should also view this thread, because user Calmwaters own(s/ed) one:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=32123


----------



## Pitluvs

Well if we're gonna post pictures lol 










Although he does have red on his head, which leads me to believe he's purple but will eventually change to red as he ages.


----------



## Betta Slave

Pretty sure that first pic has been enhanced... a betta that purple has to be fake, to a degree at least. 

Closest purple boy I'm come across is the boy below- he's a dragon, yeah, but he's still got a lovely purple tint to him.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

I had a boy that looked almost purple, but it turned out he was blue.  Loved him anyways!

Mmmm...purple...I love me some purple. If they ever get the genes figured out I MUST HAVE ONE...haha.


----------



## Luimeril

Purple is purple. :3
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1664257692819&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1664258052828&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1664257572816&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1664257492814&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1


----------



## betta dude

i onley see purple ones at aquabid.com


----------



## CrazyCatLady

UGH! JEALOUS!

I love everything purple! Hell, I have purple streaks in my hair! I want a betta to match my hair! LoL


----------



## GunsABlazin

Tomorrow i will take photos of mt 2 girls, i swear they are as purple that the male in the pic. If i can get them w/o stress stripes.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a member that had a purple female.


----------



## GunsABlazin

dramaqueen said:


> We had a member that had a purple female.


yees, i has 2.


----------



## mjoy79

I would love that purple betta too. Purple is my favorite color. My new guy (coming) has a lot of purple in him but nothing that deep!


----------



## hodgepodgen

mostly purple?


----------



## Tikibirds

I have a red one with some purple tinting to him but thats about it


----------



## diablo13

I love purple, but would KILL for a green one! Oh, and did you change your name, Cat Lady?


----------



## neonqueencobra

Drake is the closest Ive ever been to a purple


----------



## Pitluvs

I'm noticing a lot of purples on here have red as well.. so I went looking...



> A lavender Betta is genetically a Cambodian Betta splendens with extended Red and a layer of light iridescent blue-green.
> 
> Truly Purple Betta splendens are also very new and rare and it appears that the colour results from blending red and blue.
> 
> My Royal Blue strain throws purple or violet fry that appear violet at their first show of colour and darken to royal blues within a few months, as the red fades (due to the red-loss factor, L) as the fish mature .
> 
> Truly violet coloured Bettas are rare.


----------



## metalbetta

My betta boy Twitch is purple... But my brother likes to consider him red so he can call him a "Husker Fish"... Go big red I suppose... lol


----------



## GunsABlazin

id love to show you a picture of my true purple VT female, but every time i pull her out to take them, she stripes up so bad she turns white.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Yes, it's changed. I was told my username is not appropriate for a family website


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

This is my girl I got from Petco. She's very purple, though you can only kind of see it in the picture. But everyone I've spoke to said the likelihood of her passing it is slim to none.


----------



## GunsABlazin

Nc, thats almost the same shade as my 2. Im going to be breeding one to my Dragonscale, so i hope i can pass the purple along.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Your best chance, from what I've read, is another purple. But I guess it's super hard to get it to pass and stay past the initial color stages. I know when she gets stressed she becomes a really light purple, looks completely different. {She was really stressed when I bought her, love how much she's improved.  }


----------



## GunsABlazin

yea when my little purple girl gets upset, she turns white O.O


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

This was about an hour after I got her. She turns a really light almost white purple. And the rest of the time she's the dark purple I had of her above.


----------



## GunsABlazin

Yea my girls the same. lol same fins too! She is a deep purple when she is happy, and white then shes upset. lol.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

lol, it makes her moods more predictable, thankfully.


----------



## copperarabian

yesterday while at pet smart I saw two purple "dragonscale" Plakats, but only got pics of 1 since someone started coming and my camera isn't very sneaky.
he was very purple, the blue water took out some of the saturation in the photo.


----------



## BetterBetta

Look at his eye:-? but yes he does seem pretty purple


----------



## copperarabian

yeah, both of his eyes were like that


----------



## 1fish2fish

Sorry to say but I'm seeing a lot of just plain blue bettas in those pics. Also coppers are not purples even though in certain lights they might appear purple. Dark royal can almost seem purple but it's not. Salamanders are not purple, they're salamander which is basically cambodian.

Copperarabian wow on that fish! I would have liked to have seen him in person, too bad about his eyes though.

Oh and just FYI I'm pretty sure it's not illegal to take pictures of fish in pet stores  so there's no need to be sneaky with your camera. I take pics of fish I like on my cell all the time in case I decide to go back and get them later


----------



## copperarabian

> 1fish2fish
> Oh and just FYI I'm pretty sure it's not illegal to take pictures of fish in pet stores :smile: so there's no need to be sneaky with your camera. I take pics of fish I like on my cell all the time in case I decide to go back and get them later


It's illegal to photograph displays and products in any retail store, you shouldn't get in trouble for it though, just told to leave. And stores are also the private property of the whoever owns it, so if they say no you wouldn't be able to anyway.... so lets be sneaky lol


----------



## 1fish2fish

Not illegal.. they have no legal ground, all they can ask is not to take pictures and possibly to leave the store. IME most aren't going to say anything. The company can make a restriction about cameras but without displaying signage saying no pictures allowed they really can't say anything besides put the camera away.

Most places don't want people taking pictures because its used for people who steal stuff. Generally if you say I'm taking a picture of this fish to show my mom, boyfriend, etc they'll have no issue with it.


----------



## Learn To Fly

To get the thread back on track, this is the closest I've had to a purple betta: 
View attachment 32119


This was Phobos, a VT from petsmart.

Sorry for the large picture and water spots!


----------



## Luimeril

copperarabian said:


> yesterday while at pet smart I saw two purple "dragonscale" Plakats, but only got pics of 1 since someone started coming and my camera isn't very sneaky.
> he was very purple, the blue water took out some of the saturation in the photo.



i'd buy him. D: poor boy won't last long, with eyes like that. ;A;


----------



## betabettafish

Or in my profile picture!! I have a purple Betta fish named Prince =)


----------



## BetterBetta

This guy is currently for sale on aquabid, thought he was pretty true:


----------



## copperarabian

1fish2fish said:


> Not illegal.. they have no legal ground, all they can ask is not to take pictures and possibly to leave the store. IME most aren't going to say anything. The company can make a restriction about cameras but without displaying signage saying no pictures allowed they really can't say anything besides put the camera away.
> 
> Most places don't want people taking pictures because its used for people who steal stuff. Generally if you say I'm taking a picture of this fish to show my mom, boyfriend, etc they'll have no issue with it.


Some places can fine you for it, and in clothing/fashion stores they are especially strict about it, I know some people who where chased by security for taking photos, luckily they got away because the security was going to make them delete all the photos. There is a nice shopping area called Santana Row, and I like going there to photograph the Mazaradi's and Bentley they have on display and the giant chess board, but stopped because my friend almost had her camera confiscated and was chased by the security and also a cop because they _also_ where going to delete all her photos. and deleting your photos is wrong, since they now belong to whoever took them. One of my classmates climbed to the very top of city hall and got arrested because he wanted the higher view for a photo, and when they where going to delete his photo he complained a lot and explained why they couldn't, and when the sherrif arrived he said it was fine, the photo belongs to him and let him leave.


----------



## 1fish2fish

A true purple betta will not have red on it. Those would be multicolors red laying over blue to give the appearance of purple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

